# Scorpion Expert Advice



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Recently purchased a pair of Pandinus Africanus (although there is no such thing, strictly speaking. Making me think they are Pandinus Imperator, However, that being said, they seem to look more and more Heterometrus spinifer) Anyway, I'm more interested in finding out their sex, As I believe they are both male, and have been told I can swap for a female on Monday. So any info would be better sooner, rather then later.

#1.


































#2


























Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like male and female to me, although im no expert. Also they are not Pandinus.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Kamike said:


> Looks like male and female to me, although im no expert. Also they are not Pandinus.


Thanks for your input Kamike, What makes you say that though? I'm aware they are not Pandinus.

Kind Regards,
Scott


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/84209-how-sex-scorpions.html


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Look both male to me there not imperator as you can tell by the Chela


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Pied Piper said:


> Look both male to me there not imperator as you can tell by the Chela


 
See I told you im not expert lol


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Kamike said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/84209-how-sex-scorpions.html


Yes I'm aware of the pectines, however speaking to a few Scorpion keepers, they say sexing by the pectines isn't the accurate way of sexing. They tend to stick by sexing with the Operculum, which on both are split (from my eyes anyway) resulting in two males?

I'm aware they are not Emperor's Pied Parker, Thanks for your input.

Scott


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Your punt at Spinifer is probably right but there is alot of new species coming through these days its hard to give a positive ID from a photo without having the thing in front of you


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Pied Piper said:


> Your punt at Spinifer is probably right but there is alot of new species coming through these days its hard to give a positive ID from a photo without having the thing in front of you


Cheers mate, I thought as much. Just getting into the Scorpions and it's all quite confussing. Like I said, they were sold as Panidus Africanus, which as far as I'm aware, do not exist, and they use to this to get Scorpions by Customs.

Thanks again mate, I'll lable them as Spinifer for the meantime.

Scott


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

hi,

the Pandinus Africanus is the ones you didn't purchase as were being unpacked at time. No latin names were given for the species you bought.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes its the paper work jargon there is no such specie as Africanus which you already no, label them Heterometrus SP anyhows,


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Pied Piper said:


> Yes its the paper work jargon there is no such specie as Africanus which you already no, label them Heterometrus SP anyhows,


Okay mate, Thanks again.

Scott


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

palomine said:


> hi,
> 
> the Pandinus Africanus is the ones you didn't purchase as were being unpacked at time. No latin names were given for the species you bought.


No latin name at all? What do you sell them in the shop as then Black Scorpions?


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm sure you got Heterometrus spinifer and Hadogenes troglodytes.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Can tell they aren't Pandinus imperator as there is very little granulation on the pedipalps. I'll check mines operculum later but the teeth on the pectines seem to big to be male? Males tend to have finer pectines. Though I've not needed to sex much so I can't say I'm positive.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

palomine said:


> hi,
> 
> the Pandinus Africanus is the ones you didn't purchase as were being unpacked at time. No latin names were given for the species you bought.


Hi Elaine,

I never realised they were not ID'd, I presumed they were P.Africanus? I also presumed the 'Flat Rock' was Hadogenes paucidens too. I should really of made a point and asked, my fault intirely.

Are we still okay to trade one for a female, thats if they don't turn out to be male and female.

Kind Regards,
Scott


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

of course it is. no problem. see you soon.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

palomine said:


> of course it is. no problem. see you soon.


Thanks Elaine, You've been most helpful, are you in on Monday?

Scott


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

they do seem to both be the same sex though


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

vawn said:


> they do seem to both be the same sex though


Thats my impression. :hmm:

Scott


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah, in as usual.....11 to 4 mind as holiday monday.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

palomine said:


> yeah, in as usual.....11 to 4 mind as holiday monday.


Oh yeah, so it is. The joys of unemployment :bash:.

See you then,
Scott


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Side by Side?










Scott


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

both males, i have a female and she has had babies so im 100% she is female :lol2:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'm tempted to say two male (although looking at the genital operculum they are both different...) Heterometrus laoticus, but if you could get a better shot of the prosoma you'd get a better id


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> Side by Side?
> 
> image
> 
> Scott


they do look a little different when you see them next to each other though, inbetween the pectines


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

not that differet though, not convinced they are female and mal e still think both males


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going to stick with them both, As I've had members on Arachoboard beleive they are a pair, Which was our gut feeling in the beginning. If they do turn out to be male, It's not the end of the world.

Scott


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

if they are a pair there's a chance, even maybe a slim one, that the female will munch the male on down


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

yep I also second Moonleh with his id guess as Heterometrus laoticus, just a guess but the telson area for spinifer and longimanus is a reddish colour and it is absent in lauticus which are uniformally black all over.... most of the so called 'asian forest scorpions' in the pet trade are now Heterometrus laoticus.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Moonleh said:


> Yeah, I'm tempted to say two male (although looking at the genital operculum they are both different...) Heterometrus laoticus, but if you could get a better shot of the prosoma you'd get a better id





Paul c 1 said:


> yep I also second Moonleh with his id guess as Heterometrus laoticus, just a guess but the telson area for spinifer and longimanus is a reddish colour and it is absent in lauticus which are uniformally black all over.... most of the so called 'asian forest scorpions' in the pet trade are now Heterometrus laoticus.


Thanks for your input guys, I've had the 'experts' on Arachnoboard say the same as you's, H.Laoticus. They are also claiming I DO have a pair. So, I am just going to keep them (obviously keep them seperate).

Thanks Again.

Scott


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

how about Parabuthus transvaalicus.....my favs


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

hmmm probably not the best beginners scorp tbh... and not a sp. you would find in your lcal pet shop.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> hmmm probably not the best beginners scorp tbh... and not a sp. you would find in your lcal pet shop.


Oh well....I will leave that to you scorpion/spider/snake/frog experts then.
You obvioulsy know a lot more than I do
Transvaalicus should not be DWA to be honest.
I would take a hit from a trans any day before my hahni or any Androc.....Lq......or any other DWA scorp
P.trans. should not be on the list.
But you know more about these than I do so there you go.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> Oh well....I will leave that to you scorpion/spider/snake/frog experts then.
> You obvioulsy know a lot more than I do
> Transvaalicus should not be DWA to be honest.
> I would take a hit from a trans any day before my hahni or any Androc.....Lq......or any other DWA scorp
> ...


A bit ott tbh ... what did i say??


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

your post had absolutely nothing to do with the original post mate... if you want to let everyone know your love and appreciation for buthid scorpions start another post or one in the DWA section.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

what did you say ?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

yea what did i say .. to evoke that response please tell me.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

The best beginner scorpion is probably H.paucidens which I have just bred and have 8 young.
P.imperator are pretty easy but my ones are very willing to clamp on so are not ideal beginner sc_orpions
Desert hairy are very willing to sting so they are out......I am still trying to breed mine to.
We could start talking about pokies if you like.......the 5 ruf commune doing well....still trying to breed my fasciatas......regalis nearly there,
How about baboons........this is getting boring,

I do not think any Buthid is a beginner scorpion,I was just saying that P.trans should not be DWA.
Any time you want a real discussion about scorps,spids,snakes or frogs....just let me know and we can see what we really do know about the things we love.
Any time
_


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> The best beginner scorpion is probably H.paucidens which I have just bred and have 8 young.
> P.imperator are pretty easy but my ones are very willing to clamp on so are not ideal beginner sc_orpions_
> _Desert hairy are very willing to sting so they are out......I am still trying to breed mine to._
> 
> ...


are you on crack or something mate?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

sorry Paul is that the H paucidens that you originally thought was H.troglodytes and you actually bought it as gravid?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> yea what did i say .. to evoke that response please tell me.


Have you met Paul F (elliot ness) before? He was banned on here before for his behaviour, I thought he'd been perma-banned.

This is pretty standard behaviour, mega troll and a delicate soul to boot. May I suggest you never ever disagree with him as he's tender and bruises easily... along with disproportionately aggressive responses.

Paul F, I saw you were back and thought I'd put away all my previous dislike for you. Everyone has the ability to grow and change, and for all I knew you'd had a chance to think about your various personality flaws and made some effort to be nicer. However for all my hoping, seems you've not changed a bit, which is a shame because you're an awful person. My only hope is that this is a forum slip up like last time I saw you were un-banned, and that your ban will come back into full effect soon.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> sorry Paul is that the H paucidens that you originally thought was H.troglodytes and you actually bought it as gravid?


it was mate.....
the main thing you have to understand is that everbody makes mistakes...I do too
...on Buthids and P.trans....I don't
Sorry for having a go buddy I just lose it when peeps think trans is deadly.
You are a nice guy and hope we can get on mate.
Paul


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> sorry Paul is that the H paucidens that you originally thought was H.troglodytes and you actually bought it as gravid?


it was mate.....and it just dropped 8....spot on about it being gravid see...lol
the main thing you have to understand is that everbody makes mistakes...I do too
...on Buthids and P.trans....I don't
Sorry for having a go buddy I just lose it when peeps think trans is deadly.
You are a nice guy and hope we can get on mate.
Paul


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

OK no probs.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Have you met Paul F (elliot ness) before? He was banned on here before for his behaviour, I thought he'd been perma-banned.
> 
> This is pretty standard behaviour, mega troll and a delicate soul to boot. May I suggest you never ever disagree with him as he's tender and bruises easily... along with disproportionately aggressive responses.
> 
> Paul F, I saw you were back and thought I'd put away all my previous dislike for you. Everyone has the ability to grow and change, and for all I knew you'd had a chance to think about your various personality flaws and made some effort to be nicer. However for all my hoping, seems you've not changed a bit, which is a shame because you're an awful person. My only hope is that this is a forum slip up like last time I saw you were un-banned, and that your ban will come back into full effect soon.


Hopefully we can have a chat at the BTS and clear the air
I can't see why you dislike me,I have only ever disliked people I have I met which is not very often
How can you say "I am awfull " ?.....I really can't see that without meeting me and making a personal observation


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Have you met Paul F (elliot ness) before? He was banned on here before for his behaviour, I thought he'd been perma-banned.
> 
> This is pretty standard behaviour, mega troll and a delicate soul to boot. May I suggest you never ever disagree with him as he's tender and bruises easily... along with disproportionately aggressive responses.
> 
> Paul F, I saw you were back and thought I'd put away all my previous dislike for you. Everyone has the ability to grow and change, and for all I knew you'd had a chance to think about your various personality flaws and made some effort to be nicer. However for all my hoping, seems you've not changed a bit, which is a shame because you're an awful person. My only hope is that this is a forum slip up like last time I saw you were un-banned, and that your ban will come back into full effect soon.


Are you going to the BTS by any chance ?
my name is paul fleming and I will be there with my Mrs......young gun and muze
What is your name so we can meet up and have a chat and clear the air ?
PS hedewitchy....I have never got personal with anyone here and called someone "awful" or made other remarks about their character.
I will will have an apology off you tomorrow or I will report YOU to the mods.
I was banned but my ban is up,I have also re-joined the RFUK.
It is up to the mods to ban people.....not you.....unless you think you know better of course ?
Paul


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Surprised those two want anything to do with you but up to them really.

Why is it you have hijacked a nice chaps topic then by posting more of your DWA guff no one cares?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

elliot ness said:


> Transvaalicus should not be DWA to be honest.
> I would take a hit from a trans any day before my hahni or any Androc.....Lq......or any other DWA scorp
> P.trans. should not be on the list.


Your right, about 90% of the scorpions on the DWA list are wrongfully on there, but the law is the law and its there to protect you. I don't agree with the DWA license, but I still have to have one. That said, I'm in far more danger from my giant centipede which was legally bought than any of my scorpions.

Regarding your note on no buthids are suitable for beginners, I'd disagree; C.vittatus makes an excellent beginners species 

Edit: Sorry... sometimes I can't help myself...


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Pied Piper said:


> Surprised those two want anything to do with you but up to them really.
> 
> Why is it you have hijacked a nice chaps topic then by posting more of your DWA guff no one cares?


My thoughts exactly, how did my thread go from Sexing and ID'ing into DWA Species that shouldn't be?

*MODS, PLEASE LOCK THREAD.*

Scott


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> Are you going to the BTS by any chance ?
> my name is paul fleming and I will be there with my Mrs......*young gun and muze*
> What is your name so we can meet up and have a chat and clear the air ?
> PS hedewitchy....I have never got personal with anyone here and called someone "awful" or made other remarks about their character.
> ...


ERRR no you wont! :whistling2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> My thoughts exactly, how did my thread go from Sexing and ID'ing into DWA Species that shouldn't be?
> 
> *MODS, PLEASE LOCK THREAD.*
> 
> Scott


In future if you want a thread locked, please use the report button, it will bring it to our attention much speedier. 

-thread closed, I think the original post has been well and truly answered.


----------

